# [Q] Boot Animations Anyone??



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Noticed this is where all the cool kids hang out...

Missing some boot animations..

Wondering if it would be cool if I dropped my collection in the themes section?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Bring it!


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Please do.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Good to see you here JaeKar! I'd love to see some of your boot ani's here


----------



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

'bout time you showed up!


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry it took so long... trying to find the trail of gingerbread crumbs...


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

"JaeKar99 said:


> Sorry it took so long... trying to find the trail of gingerbread crumbs...


Just don't bring Hansel and Gretel along - I heard they're bad news for gingerbread 

Another Fascinating post by my Rootzwiki app...


----------

